# Masterbuilt sportsman elite 30 not smoking



## FireDrew2 (Jul 23, 2019)

I've had my MES 30 for about a year now and I keep running into the same problem. Once it builds up to temp. and the heating element shuts off, it almost never smokes again. Once the element kicks back on, it seems that there's not enough time for it to start smoking again before it gets back to temp. and shut right back off. Am I doing something wrong here? I already fixed the wood tray not contacting the element issue and my damper stays open to help release that heat, otherwise if its closed the element hardly ever has to kick back on. HELP!


----------



## R Blum (Jul 23, 2019)

All MES do that. You need a mailbox or similar modification.


----------



## denny (Jul 23, 2019)

I had the same problem with my MES 30.  The element just does not stay on long enough to provide the heat needed to keep the wood chips smoking.  I solved it completely by using an AMNPS.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 23, 2019)

same with my mes 30, solved it with amnps with mailbox, best thing i've done for my smoker. also don't trust mes 30 thermometer, mine actually reads 10-15 degrees hotter then it actually is,


----------



## siege (Jul 23, 2019)

I checked the ambient temperature inside my MES 30, and it ran a little cooler than I had it set for. I used a remote probe held above the center grate with most of the probe sticking out of a small potato. I always run the top vent completely open. I added a "chimney" of 3" aluminum vent pipe 6" tall. Running 15 degrees above my usual 225, everything came together. I could add chips every 30 to 45 minutes, there was almost no ash left,  and there was no loss of quality in the food. Try either or both, see if they help.


----------



## siege (Jul 23, 2019)

Oh, almost forgot.... Some recipes and articles say to soak your chips. I find that they work best dry. I am smoking meat, not steaming it, and the
 chips produce plenty of thin blue smoke when used dry.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 23, 2019)

You have gotten some great advice above. Forget the wood chips and that garbage chip dumper and get an amnps. I didn’t do a mailbox mod because the tray works just fine in my mes40. But depending on where you are I’ve read altitude has a lot to do with that. Anyhoo either way well worth the $30 IMO and you won’t hsve these problems or have the babysit it anymore.


----------

